# Signature Competition/SOTW 5 (Week Ending September 19th, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*


----------

*With the departure of T.B. i will be handling these competitions from now on.*


Here we go with our 5th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Sept 19th, and the voting will be up the 20th and 21st. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Favorite T.V. Show!*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *9/19/08 at 2:00 pm CT*


----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner, name of the T.V. show so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes*

The winner receives 5000 credits and the use of this banner until the next winner is announced (if they are a paid member).










----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. KryOnicle
3. *Steph05050*
4. *Toxic*
5. *Composure*
6. Chuck8807
7. *norway1*
8.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on September 15th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanka for the votes in the last one guys!

I'm in again!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I forgot to add this, the winner of this week's SOTW will recieve 5000 credits and this sweet banner to use until the next winner is announced (if they are a paid member they get the banner) if they want to use it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll try again, my goal for the week is one vote but if nothing else I enjoy the effort, just a question though, would it violate the contest rules in any way if I used another thread to seek advice on photoshop and get some criticism as my photoshop skills are not on the same level as the rest of the competitors and I realize that,


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No, everyone is welcome to ask for help regarding their work, as long as they don't get someone else to do the work for them.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good Luck everyone


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I'll try again, my goal for the week is one vote but if nothing else I enjoy the effort, just a question though, would it violate the contest rules in any way if I used another thread to seek advice on photoshop and get some criticism as my photoshop skills are not on the same level as the rest of the competitors and I realize that,


That's fine to do. Get your sig done early and then make a thread and we'll give you some pointers on how to touch it up. As long as you are the one that does the work and not someone else it's all good.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess I will be in.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We only need a couple more people to sign up and then we can get this thing underway... *looks to plazz and NCC*


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

in....


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> We only need a couple more people to sign up and then we can get this thing underway... *looks to plazz and NCC*


Hahaha Thats good.. Not this one bud maybe next time.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah man, I'm gonna be pretty busy this week, but I'll definitly try next week.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What a bunch of lame excuses. 

I added you in norway.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, Composure is in this thing, he literally delivered my stellar Patrick Cote Sig, 15 mins after I requested it, Im definatly going down.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well it doesn't look like we are going to get another person so we'll go with 7 for this week. Feel free to start posting your entries.

**This will close tomorrow around 3pm eastern so have everything in by then**


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well here is mine....friends...only the best show ever!!! also for those who dont watch the show may wonder maybe why i have the building in the background...its the apartment building they live in and its shown very frequently in the show


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lost is beast


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Everyones lookin TIGHT! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

your to kind Plazz or maybe you posted the same time as me but I figure Im gonna attempt to gather a single vote this week and keep learning and trying.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No no, I like your progress.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> your to kind Plazz or maybe you posted the same time as me but I figure Im gonna attempt to gather a single vote this week and keep learning and trying.


well honestly i think u may get more than a single vote..im impressed with urs


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

LOST is King


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

I did another one ...which one do u think i should use for the comp?? Anyone?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

PersonallyI like the bottom one but that is just my opinion


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd say the first. The effect on the guy fits well.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I had a lot of trouble on this one. I wanted to make an Office sig but I couldn't get anything to work right so I had to use something I already made because I'm strapped for time this week.










**Chuck I need a decision on what one you are using by like 4 pm est otherwise i'll pick one.**


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice sig mj but terrible show lol sorry lol but great work i must say


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You did not just say DBZ is terrible did you? I know some kids that might lynch you for that.

Thanks tho.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ill go with the second one


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok cool. 

I'm just waiting on norway before I get the voting up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

chuck8807 said:


> I did another one ...which one do u think i should use for the comp?? Anyone?



I'm sorry guys, but LOST is my drug. Good to see more fans on here.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright all of the entries are in. I'll have the voting thread up in a little while.


----------

